# Further development with Battery Drain



## dave_in_VA (Feb 27, 2003)

I came out this morning and again, no-start with the car. This is with my new battery. 

I have discovered that with the car shut off and the key out, the fan is on low blowing air to the front footwells. 

I was going to pull the fan fuse, but the sheet in the fuse box says it is fuse 76. There is no fuse 76. 

Anyone else know what fuse the fan is on? 

Till it goes in the shop on Wed I disconnected the battery to prevent drain. 

It is bad when I have to take my 86 535i to work bacause my 2000 528i is unrealiable. 


Dave 

86 535i 
84 325e 
00 528i 
68 Ford XLGT


----------

